# [SOLVED] How to set up Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a new Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router yesterday. I already have a wired broadband internet connection in my home with a Beetel 110TC1 modem. I did following:

1. Connected the Beetel modem to the Tenda router using an Ethernet cable
2. Connected the Tenda router to my PC using another Ethernet cable.
3. Went to 192.168.0.1 (as mentioned in the instructions sheet which came along with the router)

Now, what should I set as the access mode, ADSL Dial-up or DHCP? Are there any other settings I should change in order to enhance the speed? I have Windows XP SP3. Also, do I need my Beetel modem or can I use the router without it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: How to set up Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router?*

Hi please do the following:

Power down all devices and switch off power at mains.

1. Connect an ethernet cable from one of the Lan ports on the Beetel 110CTC1 router and connect the other end of the ethernet cable to the Yellow port marked WAN or INTERNET on the Tenda.

2. Connect an ethernet cable from your computer's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the Tenda router.

3. Power on Beetal router and wait for lights to stabilize.

4. Power on Tenda router and wait for lights to stabilize.

5. Power on computer connected to Tenda router and wait until fully booted into windows.

6. Open a webrowser and navigate to your Tenda routers ip address and login using credentials and navigate to the WAN settings page.

Under connection type set it to AutomaticDHCP(or dynamic IP) click apply or save and re-boot router.

After router has re-booted and lights have stabilized check internet light has lit up and check for internet connectivity.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: How to set up Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router?*

Yes, it's working but do I HAVE to use my Beetel modem? Can't I connect the telephone cable directly to the Tenda router?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: How to set up Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router?*

You will need to connect the router to the beetal modem for internet access as that tenda does not have a modem.

Use DHCP on the router and if you require wireless connect ions setup wireless security I suggest *WPA2 AES* and create a strong pre-shared key or passphrase to prevent unauthorised access.

This will not increase the speed over the internet you would need to buy a higher bandwidth
Subscription from your isp to increase speed over the internet.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: How to set up Tenda W311R+ Wireless-N Broadband Router?*

Thanks a lot mate


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to help and you are welcome.


----------

